# C. 'Kota Tinggi' Spathe



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

This one has been forming all week and finally opened up today.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice! Love the color on the limb.


----------



## dtang21 (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful! I've actually been to kota tinggi. It's a waterfall in Malaysia.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

> Nice! Love the color on the limb.


Thanks, yeah it's quite a striking color.



dtang21 said:


> Beautiful! I've actually been to kota tinggi. It's a waterfall in Malaysia.


Cool! Did you see these growing there?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Great job Aaron.


----------



## Bacon5 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice flower! Very cool!


----------



## dtang21 (Jan 11, 2012)

AaronT said:


> Thanks, yeah it's quite a striking color.
> 
> Cool! Did you see these growing there?


Yup ;-) if you far enough up the waterfall, it's a planted tank enthusiast's wet dream


----------

